# Which fuse is for the cigarette lighter???



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

a penny dropped and got stuck in my Cigarette Lighter and not it doesn't work, maybe i blew a fuse by sticking my keys in it to try and get the penny out....
Yeah i know, i might as well of stuck a fork in a toaster... sigh.....
whats the fuse number for the Cigarette Lighter???


----------



## VDub10 (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Which fuse is for the cigarette lighter??? (1.8Tjettta01)*

I would also like to know. I bought a 98 MKIII and the only problem was the cigarette lighter. It doesn't work. Checked all of the fuses and I did not see one in the fuse panel. Is it it a relay? Need to get it fixed. Thanks.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Which fuse is for the cigarette lighter??? (1.8Tjettta01)*

Fuse #41 in a Mk4.


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Which fuse is for the cigarette lighter??? (VDub10)*

Same thing happened in my 98. The fuse is not in the "line-up" with all the other standard fuses....it is a 15amp (blue) fuse above the panel with all the relays and it looked a bit weird (there is no number on the front surface....)....but once you take it out a standard 15amp blade fuse will fit


----------

